# Cruze factory spoiler removal?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check the replacement spoiler. It should come with screws and clips. Also, the spoiler will have molding tape along the entire length to get a good seal. The screws are to secure it long term.


----------



## timmyjimmy5150 (Feb 13, 2013)

As hints or tips on removing the factory spoiler?
Anyone else removed their spoiler?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not much to it except undoing the screws and gently freeing it. A set of body panel removal tools ($10 online or at China Freight) might help.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

And run a bead of silicon sealant around the edge of the new spoiler before you stick it on, so that water cannot seep under it.

This is what the dealers (are supposed to) do when they install them.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> And run a bead of silicon sealant around the edge of the new spoiler before you stick it on, so that water cannot seep under it.


If water does seep under it here and there, can it affect the spoiler (damage it or disform it in any way) even though it's screwed on tightly?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> If water does seep under it here and there, can it affect the spoiler (damage it or disform it in any way) even though it's screwed on tightly?


If you chipped any of the trunk paint when you put the spoiler on you can start a rust point under the spoiler that you won't know about. Seal it for this reason.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

obermd said:


> If you chipped any of the trunk paint when you put the spoiler on you can start a rust point under the spoiler that you won't know about. Seal it for this reason.


Gotcha! Thanx for the heads-up!


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry to drag up a dead post, but how did this install go for you? Stupidly, I used a trunk-mounted bike rack last weekend and it scraped the **** out of my spoiler and took a part down to the plastic. I'm ordering a replacement from Spoiler and Wing King in Detroit (awesome company I've used before) but wanted to see if you had any issues removing the factory one.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Expat1983 said:


> Sorry to drag up a dead post, but how did this install go for you? Stupidly, I used a trunk-mounted bike rack last weekend and it scraped the **** out of my spoiler and took a part down to the plastic. I'm ordering a replacement from Spoiler and Wing King in Detroit (awesome company I've used before) but wanted to see if you had any issues removing the factory one.


I did it a local dealership here in Croatia, can't be of much help sorry


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Agreed, I really want to see what the trunk looks like with it removed as in, where the holes are and what the condition of the surface is after removing. Been considering a G37 style wing on the back.


----------

